# Livre pour débuter la programmation iOS



## Skyosyth (8 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, je souhaite ma lancer dans la programmation iOS et je souhaiterai savoir quel livre vous me conseillez pour apprendre l'objective-C, en francais ( je ne pense pas avoir un niveau d'anglais suffisant pour pouvoir lire des livres de programmation en anglais). Je connais les bases du language C.

J'ai entendu parler de http://www.bignerdranch.com/book/ios_programming_the_big_nerd_ranch_guide_rd_edition_
mais ce livre est en anglais.

Bref j'aimerai savoir votre avis sur ce livre et lequel vous me recommandez pour commencer a developpez des applications iOS !

Merci pour tout !

PS : Je n'ai jamais fait de programmation orienté objet


----------



## lapestenoire (9 Janvier 2013)

" Je connais les bases du language C" pas suffisant

fait une application cocoa et apres tu auras les bases pour commencer a lire ces ouvrages


----------



## Skyosyth (9 Janvier 2013)

Peut tu détailler ta réponse s'il te plait ?


----------



## Lio70 (10 Janvier 2013)

Le bouquin que tu indiques s'adresse aux faux-debutants. Il faut deja avoir des notions de programmation en general pour comprendre ce bouquin a l'aise. Tu devrais chercher sur internet des didacticiels sur la programmation orientee objet, l'algorithmique, une connaissance serieuse du C. Apprends des bases par de tels didacticiels ou par des bouquins destines vraiment aux debutants.

Ensuite, Apple publie gratuitement tous les documents requis: langage Objective-C, Cocoa, cocoa Touch, details des frameworks, methodologie, mais c'est en anglais.

Il y a une liste de reference en haut de la page de cette rubrique.


----------



## master-pc47 (13 Janvier 2013)

http://www.siteduzero.com/informati...s-applications-pour-iphone-ipad-et-ipod-touch

sur ce site il explique tout


----------



## mcjoe (15 Janvier 2013)

master-pc47 a dit:


> http://www.siteduzero.com/informati...s-applications-pour-iphone-ipad-et-ipod-touch
> 
> sur ce site il explique tout



Ou pas

ce tutoriel explique certes les bases en objectif c, mais pas l'orienté objet en lui même, il faudrait le compléter avec d'autres tutoriels.

Personnellement (même si je savais déjà programmer avant de commencer), j'ai préféré apprendre l'objectif C complétement avant de m'attaquer à Cocoa puis au développement sur iphone.

Certes c'est plus long mais au moins t'as toutes les bases qu'il faut.

Et surtout essaie de comprendre la doc d'apple, elle est pas trop mal faite, et il y a pas mal de projets exemples pour t'aider


----------



## Skyosyth (15 Janvier 2013)

Je suis d'accords avec mcjoe, j'aimerais vraiment apprendre clairement l'objective c avant de me lancer dans Cocoa ou quoique ce soit d'autre, j'avais commencé ce tutoriel mais j'ai été décu, de plus j'avais déja lu et acheté le livre" Apprendre a programmer en C " qui m'avait bien plus plu ! http://www.siteduzero.com/informatique/tutoriels/apprenez-a-programmer-en-c

Actuellement je lis le tutoriel http://www.cocoalab.com/?q=BecomeAnXcoder-Francais
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## lapestenoire (15 Janvier 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CMake


----------



## mcjoe (16 Janvier 2013)

Skyosyth a dit:


> Je suis d'accords avec mcjoe, j'aimerais vraiment apprendre clairement l'objective c avant de me lancer dans Cocoa ou quoique ce soit d'autre, j'avais commencé ce tutoriel mais j'ai été décu, de plus j'avais déja lu et acheté le livre" Apprendre a programmer en C " qui m'avait bien plus plu ! http://www.siteduzero.com/informatique/tutoriels/apprenez-a-programmer-en-c
> 
> Actuellement je lis le tutoriel http://www.cocoalab.com/?q=BecomeAnXcoder-Francais
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



J'avais lu une partie (en anglais) et j'avais trouvé ça pas trop mal mais je suis pas allé plus loin donc je sais pas plus que ça.

En fait j'avais acheté un bouquin entièrement dédié uniquement à l'objective c puis ensuite un autre bouquin sur le dev iphone, pas très bien fait je trouve, donc je suis passé à la doc apple.

Mais une fois que tu connais l'objective c, tu peux utiliser le tuto comme base


----------

